# My Discus room. Welcome to the Discus Den



## Andlaw134

A little video of my current fish room. Enjoy 





Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Dee2010

Really nice discus and setup...anything up for sale lol. I am still new to discus hopefully one day setup a fish room of my own.


----------



## Dis

Nice fishroom. Where did you get your discus? Did you drill all your tanks for easy water changes? Can you explain your plumbing a bit. thanks


----------



## bob123

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Andlaw134

I am also in markham Dee let me know if you want to come by and have a look. I be happy give you the tour


----------



## jamezgt

Nice fish  I love discus! Did you buy them locally or get them imported?


----------



## Bayinaung

Holy shit! what an operation! that looks like a commercial operation man lol. you got a huge water tank in there. is that for RO water?


----------



## Dee2010

Hey,

Sure that sounds great if its not too much of a hassle. Will pm you.


----------



## Andlaw134

Dis 

This might get a little confusing. With out a picture and my spellings not so good. But here we go. All the tanks are drilled with one hole did that myself too little scary at first but one you get the hang of its pretty easy.. I picked up a Sweetwater air blower on kijiji one day so all I run are sponge filters I have more air than I will ever need. 

Each tank flows into a common floor drain so I can drain the tanks for a water change. I found a 160 gal barrel from the same guy on kijiji and use that to condition the water. I am waiting to find a large volume RO unit cheap but have not found one so I run tap water in all my tanks. I can close off the floor drain and feed the condition water from the tank into tanks with a small Supreme 800? Mag pump. This fills the tanks up in about 1/2 hour. I also have a vacuum system that feed into the floor drain so I can clean the tanks. 

The system works great but there's a lot of taps and water moving around and I have had a few floods along the way but I have a great wife who is very understanding. If you want some more details let me know. All the fish came from discus Hans from Maryland. His fish are all Stenker discus from Germany. Great fish. And Hans is the king of discus my place is a kindergarten sand box compared to his set up. 

Thanks for your interest


----------



## Andlaw134

jamezgt said:


> Nice fish  I love discus! Did you buy them locally or get them imported?


Discus came fromDiscus Hans out of Maryland. He gets them from Germany. They are Stenker Discus. Glad you like the set up I hVe a great wife.


----------



## Andlaw134

Bayinaung said:


> Holy shit! what an operation! that looks like a commercial operation man lol. you got a huge water tank in there. is that for RO water?


No just tap water waiting for a water depot to go out of business so I can get their system cheap. . Soon I will be putting something in got to get these guys to have some babies


----------



## Andlaw134

Dee2010 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sure that sounds great if its not too much of a hassle. Will pm you.


I am around most weekends cleaning tanks


----------



## Bayinaung

Andlaw134 said:


> No just tap water waiting for a water depot to go out of business so I can get their system cheap. . Soon I will be putting something in got to get these guys to have some babies


just tap water? lol how often do you change water?


----------



## jamezgt

Andlaw134 said:


> I am around most weekends cleaning tanks


I live in Markham as well, I'd also like to come over one day to take a look


----------



## Andlaw134

Bayinaung said:


> just tap water? lol how often do you change water?


Every two days I can about 30% or so


----------



## Andlaw134

jamezgt said:


> I live in Markham as well, I'd also like to come over one day to take a look


Send me a pm and we can work something out


----------



## Dis

Thanks for the details, making water changes fast and simple is very important with discus. I've often looked at discus Hans, definitely one of my favorites. Also love piwowarski discus.

Good luck getting some fry


----------



## Bayinaung

Andlaw134 said:


> Every two days I can about 30% or so


This is the benefit of living in 905 - you guys have brand new water plants with membrane filters just like in RO systems! if you can take out the chlorine and flouride additives, it should be fine for most delicate of fishes.


----------



## clubsoda

Hey really nice setup and discus, all these Germany, archer, ng, Ohio discus are nice but have you ever check out show champion discus from Asia? Snakeskin wher the color morph really looks like skin of a snake not just little dots like the leopard Penang eruption, or red tiger Turk where the lines are vertical, albino leopard ring and red Fuji where the face is also red. The color morphing are one of a kind from there.

This is dello I just sold him recently: 



 yes his eyes looks dark he's born like that I had em since a baby.


----------



## nightowl1350

Awesome fish and set up. When you start breeding them you should have no problems selling off the little ones.


----------



## mistersprinkles

I'm not familiar with the water parameters out in your area. Could you tell us what the water parameters are that you're keeping these discus in? They look really good.


----------



## Andlaw134

clubsoda said:


> Hey really nice setup and discus, all these Germany, archer, ng, Ohio discus are nice but have you ever check out show champion discus from Asia? Snakeskin wher the color morph really looks like skin of a snake not just little dots like the leopard Penang eruption, or red tiger Turk where the lines are vertical, albino leopard ring and red Fuji where the face is also red. The color morphing are one of a kind from there.
> 
> This is dello I just sold him recently:
> 
> 
> 
> yes his eyes looks dark he's born like that I had em since a baby.


There are some great stuff out of Asia, Bob Garside from Upper Canada discus has been working with them I had some Wayne Ng discus from him a while back. There are also so great stuff from the Philippines as well. I am partial to the blues and I think the Stenker has the best. Just my opinion.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Mykuhl

Beautiful discus, very good quality, and they look nice and healthy.

It would be nice if they started breeding for you. I am sure you would produce some beautiful discus with the quailty stock you have. It would be nice to have a breeder of quailty discus in the GTA...seems to be quite a rare thing to find really nice discus in the GTA. Hopefully you would be selling some of the discus you produce.


----------



## cinsal09

Stunning fish!

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------

